# Random Electrical Issues



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Did you buy the car used? Any chance it could have been a salvage title?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

See if your dealership will replace the negative battery cable. While the symptoms you're reporting aren't listed in the bulletin they are sufficiently odd and random to warrant attempting a known simple solution to other strange electrical symptoms.


----------



## lightningtank (May 20, 2012)

Bought the car in May 2012 from my Chevy dealership used. Definitely not a salvage title


----------



## lightningtank (May 20, 2012)

obermd said:


> See if your dealership will replace the negative battery cable. While the symptoms you're reporting aren't listed in the bulletin they are sufficiently odd and random to warrant attempting a known simple solution to other strange electrical symptoms.


Could it be the computer?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It could be the BCM, but replacing the Negative Battery Cable is a known solution for many other strange electrical problems, and it's a lot cheaper than the BCM.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

lightningtank said:


> Could it be the computer?


Even if it could be one of the processors on board, I think replacing the negative battery cable under the special coverage bulletin #14311 is the proper first step. Given that your battery tested fine, this should be the next step in troubleshooting your problem. The negative cable has a connector crimp that can go bad over time creating intermittent loss of grounding for many different systems. There have been so many bad cables that Chevy has issued the special coverage for them. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...al-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.html


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

When it doesn't respond to the remote, is it always in the same location? There might be some RF interference that prevents it from hearing the remote. That would explain all but the zombie presets. The latter might be caused by the radio crashing and reverting to some prior settings.


----------

